# Rushton Triangular Lodge Pictures



## Richard Davies (Jun 23, 2007)

This place was featured on How We Build Britain a few weeks ago.

In 1993 I visited it & took some photos, it's not too far from some relatives.
















Check out here for a write-up.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Triangular_Lodge


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 23, 2007)

Thanks for the photos, Richard. 
Unfortunately, I missed the first two programmes of How We Built Britain, so it's good to see one of the buildings that were shown and talked about. A quirkily interesting place with very interesting symbolism and history.
Ta once again.

Foxy


----------



## King Al (Jun 24, 2007)

Very nice little place, I like the windows especially… and the two faces in the bottom one


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi RD,

Nice pics. I saw the programme with this building in it. Very interesting history -especially those symbols with "hidden" meanings 

Lb


----------



## King Al (Jun 25, 2007)

"hidden" meanings...


----------



## krela (Jun 25, 2007)

http://www.english-heritage.org.uk/server.php?show=conProperty.70

When Sir Thomas Tresham built the place he built 'hidden' roman catholic messages in the fabric of the house. Quite revolutionary for the time and kinda risky given he would have been hanged had he been discovered.

This was at a time shortly after King Henry VIII had disolved the catholic church and banned catholicism and it's practice.


----------



## King Al (Jun 26, 2007)

krela said:


> When Sir Thomas Tresham built the place he built 'hidden' roman catholic messages in the fabric of the house. Quite revolutionary for the time and kinda risky given he would have been hanged had he been discovered.



Thanks for that I think I would have just given it abit of peach emulsion very pritty though


----------

